# Sophie is in a picture contest!!! Please vote



## rpcvkatherine

I posted this on another page of the forum. I didnt realize we had a picture forum.


Please vote for Sophie. Many of you know that she is terminally ill and I just posted tonight she has taken a turn for the worse. The cancer is also in the lymph nodes and her leg is swollen from the lymph node drainage. 

Winning this contest would be so good for both of us (and make up for losing on halloween last year...). This picture was taken just 2 weeks ago. You wouldn't believe that she had cancer from these pictures. Please forward to anyone else you think would vote for her.

Just click on the link below. (It should take you directly to Sophie's picture). Let me know if you have any problems... We need to not only get her votes, but improve her rating. So click on the #10. That's how you vote.

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9843

Thanks everyone!!! you can vote more than once....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Done!! I hope Sophie wins. I'll vote often!


----------



## phesty

I voted twice, but then it told me I already voted.







Well, I'll see if I clear out my cookies if it'll let me keep voting. 

I hope Sophie wins! I can't imagine how much that would mean for both of you considering her illness. Keep your chin up!

Josie says: Oh Sophie, we have the same taste in clothes, I have that dress! It's adorable!!! You have fabulous taste!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

I voted twice too - and will try again later ... Good luck darling Sophie!! We hope you win this, you sure do deserve it!!
















Average Rating
4.7
(593 votes)


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

I just tried again, it wouldn't let me vote, but stat's are up!









Average Rating
4.8
(600 votes)


----------



## kathym

SHE GOT MY VOTE-GOOD LUCK


----------



## elly

Ellie voted









Cathy


----------



## krish's mom

I voted...ALL THE BEST!


----------



## momtoboo

I voted, good luck to sweet Sophie.







She's the cutest of all.


----------



## Cosy

I voted too. That's a precious pic of her!


----------



## vjw

I voted!!!



Joy


----------



## Gemma

she is up to 5.0


----------



## maltese-lovers

We voted!


----------



## rpcvkatherine

Thanks everyone! I don't think she will make until the end of july when the contest is over, but it would be great to win and celebrate her life


----------



## MissMelanie

We voted again and want to wish you good luck at winning.

We also are so sorry about her illness. God bless.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## dogloverx3

Sophie got my vote - what an Angel . Sarah


----------



## ctymom

aww...that is such a cutie photo! Love her little face


----------



## Krystal

It wouldnt let me vote more than twice!


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom

I voted, hope you don't mind ,just sent the link out to 12 of my closest friends, so they can vote for Sophie too!

God Bless both of you, 
Robin, Joy and Zoey


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom

We voted and will keep voting. Best of Luck Sophie! You are adorable







and deserve to win.


----------



## Gemma

just voted again, but I made a boo boo







I clicked 10 twice so the next one got a 10 too but don't worry that one only had 2.8


----------



## Eddie's Mama

Done!! She looks so beautiful. I'm so upset about whats happening to her, it's so unfair.


----------



## stuiesmommy

voted! we'll vote again tomorrow!


----------



## PuttiePie

]I voted and voted and voted for Sophie until the screen came up and told su YOU HAVE ALREADY VOTED FOR THAT DOG !! LOL!!


----------



## starry

> It wouldnt let me vote more than twice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Me too.


----------



## rpcvkatherine

You guys are completely amazing!!! I was telling my mom about how supportive you are and she is like, where is this at. And I told her about the forum and she now wants to get involved. She is a grandma of a spoiled maltese! She spoils her so much as well. 

Thanks again!!! I'll let everyone know what happens with the contest.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

I just voted again. I hope she wins!







I have voted at least four times since you posted that shes in the contest.


----------



## Gemma

just voted twice again. she just has to win









I vote everyday from work and home.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

I tried to vote again, but it wont let me









Average Rating
5.0
(754 votes)


----------



## angel's mom

I voted twice.

757 votes
5.0


----------



## Gemma

did it again







759


----------



## rpcvkatherine

Thanks again everyone! We are up to 781 votes and a rating of 5.0. I clicked on the next picture, just to see where they were at in the competition and they have 500 votes and a 4.6 rating, so we are doing good!

The contest is over at the end of the month. I appreciate everyone's support!!!!


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA

I voted and you had a 5.1. Best wishes!


----------



## The A Team

I voted for Sophie. Good luck!


----------



## sassy's mommy

Just voted again....gooooooooooooo Sophie!


----------



## k/c mom

I voted a few times... keep reminding us!!


----------



## k/c mom

Reminder to vote for Sophie....

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9843


----------



## Gemma

wow, up to 826


----------



## revakb2

Just voted again. Up to 829.


----------



## thefab5

FYI....... I voted at 800 & 801 and just now at 845 & 846.

It seems anyone can vote twice a day!


----------



## writepudding

I voted also! Good luck!!!


----------



## k/c mom

I've voted several times today. After voting hit the back button and vote again. Then a few hours later it'll let you vote two more times again. It's moved up from 5.1 to 5.2 today ... Let's keep it going!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

851, just voted again


----------



## k/c mom

It's been less than an hour since I voted and it let me vote two more times just now. Yea!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Just voted again! Come on, Sophie!!!


----------



## elly

Ellie voted again


----------



## barb

I voted once & Roxie voted once. 862


----------



## k/c mom

> FYI....... I voted at 800 & 801 and just now at 845 & 846.
> 
> It seems anyone can vote twice a day![/B]


You can vote twice at one time and even do it again about 30 minutes later! Sooooo, let's keep voting and voting all day!!


----------



## thefab5

once again I voted 869 & 870.......I will try later too!


----------



## LisalovesRocco

She's got my vote!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Voted again - she's up to 5.4!!


----------



## thefab5

894 at 5.3 

lets keep it up people!


----------



## elly

Edgar voted this time









Cathy


----------



## jenniferhope423

I voted. Hope she wins!


----------



## angel's mom

#901 & 902, now at 5.4


----------



## MalteseMum

I voted!
I hope she wins and is feeling somewhat better.
You and your sweetie deserve to win.


----------



## elly

Emmet wanted to vote too









Cathy


----------



## schatzi's mom

I voted again too. hope she wins, you guys deserve it!


----------



## Gemma

922







thanks everyone for bumping this thread up . yes it looks like every 30 minutes or so you can vote again


----------



## angel's mom

927 & 928 & 5.5


----------



## thefab5

940 & 941 
5.5


----------



## k/c mom

Yea!! 5.5!! Everyone keep voting! After your first vote hit the back button and vote again. Then do the same, several times a day!!


----------



## May468

I voted 957, 5.5..


----------



## schatzi's mom

Hihihi, I just voted 4 more times







964-967. We're at 5.6!


----------



## elly

Go Sophie














Ellie voted again









Cathy


----------



## momtoboo

999


----------



## k/c mom

I scrolled through all the entries (giving everyone a 1







) and there is one that is ahead of us and one that is close. Sooo, we gotta keep at it!!


----------



## angel's mom

1006 & 1007 - 5.6! I'll be back


----------



## thefab5

okay.......1025 & 1026 

keep it goin guys!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I scrolled through all the entries (giving everyone a 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and there is one that is ahead of us and one that is close. Sooo, we gotta keep at it!![/B]

































You could have at least given them a 2 ~ LMAO

I haven't responded, but I've been a clicking fool. I vote as much as they will let me. For some reason, I can vote more at work, than at home.


----------



## angel's mom

1030 - 5.6


----------



## k/c mom

Just a reminder for everyone to please vote for Sophie. For those who don't know... she has mammary cancer and may not have many days left. It would mean a lot to her mom for her to win. 

And she looks so adorable in that picture. She deserves to win. 

Here's the link: http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9843


----------



## rpcvkatherine

Thanks everyone! This is truly appreciated. hopefully we will win. I cannot believe how supportive everyone is! 

Seeing this today actually made me smile. I am trying to stay strong in front of her, but it is so hard. Knowing that there are so many people out there pulling for her in this contest and thinking of us, is giving me the strength I need to get through this time.


----------



## thefab5

whoahaaa!
1054 & 1055
5.6


----------



## bbry

I voted til it said "no more" and I'll do it again later. Good luck Sophie.
She is just gorgeous.


----------



## gibbert

I'm able to vote more at work too...don't know why. Been voting since the thread started. Sophie IS going to win this contest! *GO SOPHIE, you precious little squirrel, you!!!!!*


----------



## Gemma

1090







for some reason I was only able to vote a few times yesterday. other days it would let me vote like every hour or so. Sophie has to win, she is truly the cutest


----------



## k/c mom

Please vote... it only takes a second. After voting use your back button to vote one more time! You'll be able to vote again. Thank you for voting!!!

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9843


----------



## Bijousmom

Done and redone







Will continue to vote.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

5.7!! Come on, team!!


----------



## k/c mom

Yea!! Finally it moved up to 5.7!!!


----------



## rpcvkatherine

thanks everyone. I keep voting from home and work. We appreciate it!!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom

Reminder to vote today!!


----------



## kathym

voted again 1173


----------



## momtoboo

Voted again, I'll try again later.


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, noooo, it moved back down to 5.6!!! Let's get it back up!!

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9843


----------



## The A Team

I just voted two times....


----------



## thefab5

1217 votes at 5.7


----------



## May468

I voted twice again... Hurray!!! Go Sophie!!!


----------



## Gemma

1223







5.7


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

Just voted again twice!


----------



## k/c mom

I thought I'd take a look at the rules and here they are. We apparently get 5 voting sessions per day.... and here's how the winner is chosen:

"Winners will be selected on a monthly basis by taking the highest average rating average from among the top 10 vote getters. The rating average is calculated by dividing the total score for an individual photo by the number of voters for that photo. 

To protect the integrity of the contest, there is a maximum of five (5) voting sessions per person, per day. Voters with the same IP address will receive a message that they have reached the maximum allowable daily sessions when they have done so. "


----------



## rpcvkatherine

we are doing good. Average Rating 5.7 (1246 votes) 

I clicked on the dog after her and give him a one... 
his Average Rating 3.8 (523 votes)


----------



## gibbert

1246 - 5.7

Come on everybody!!


----------



## Gemma

There is a dog that is jumping in the pool and he has 5.8 , that's the only one higher that I saw. I can't get a shortcut of him on my desktop







system locks up. I want to give him 1 everytime.

Edit : ok got it, give him a 1







----







sorry doggie







but Sophie has to win

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9695


----------



## thefab5

I was able to vote again 1256 
5.6
Lets keep it going gang!


----------



## schatzi's mom

> There is a dog that is jumping in the pool and he has 5.8 , that's the only one higher that I saw. I can't get a shortcut of him on my desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> system locks up. I want to give him 1 everytime.
> 
> Edit : ok got it, give him a 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry doggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Sophie has to win
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9695[/B]


OK.... I officially feel like the meanest person on earth, but he got a 1


----------



## Andrea&Luci

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=407958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a dog that is jumping in the pool and he has 5.8 , that's the only one higher that I saw. I can't get a shortcut of him on my desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> system locks up. I want to give him 1 everytime.
> 
> Edit : ok got it, give him a 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry doggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Sophie has to win
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9695[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK.... I officially feel like the meanest person on earth, but he got a 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...



Me too!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> There is a dog that is jumping in the pool and he has 5.8 , that's the only one higher that I saw. I can't get a shortcut of him on my desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> system locks up. I want to give him 1 everytime.
> 
> Edit : ok got it, give him a 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry doggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Sophie has to win
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9695[/B]


Fay, you crack me up.























I am now getting an error/little pop up window that says "You already voted for this dog"














Guess I'm overdoing it.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> There is a dog that is jumping in the pool and he has 5.8 , that's the only one higher that I saw. I can't get a shortcut of him on my desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> system locks up. I want to give him 1 everytime.
> 
> Edit : ok got it, give him a 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry doggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Sophie has to win
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9695[/B]
































You are a nut Fay ~ LMAO

Okay, I gave him a 1 ~ LOL


----------



## Gemma

ok she is at 1269 but I don't think my vote counted. well I'm going home and I can start all over again from my home computer


----------



## gibbert

1279 - 5.7
Go Sophie!


----------



## honeybun

I'm in the middle of getting ready to move just packing and fairly busy at the moment. But just read this post have voted for Sophie twice she deserves to win.


----------



## gibbert

1284 - 5.8

Big hugs to precious Sophie...


----------



## rpcvkatherine

Thanks for looking at the rules. I knew how they won, I guess I skipped over how many times we can vote. I told my dad about the efforts to lower the other score, he just chuckled. I will admit I gave that dog a 1 as well...Thanks for finding him out there... Anyways, my dad didn't realize you could vote more than once, I told him to get on that computer and vote vote vote... come on, we are originally from Chicago... the old motto from Mayor Daley Days is "Not only to vote, but Vote Often"


----------



## Gemma




----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom

Just added a few more!


----------



## k/c mom

1303 
5.8 ... our votes are making a difference!


----------



## kathym

5.8 1304 1305


----------



## The A Team

I just voted twice....it's now 5.8 1309 votes. If Sophie doesn't







win this contest - it's fixed...


----------



## gibbert

1326 - 5.8

Love you, little Sophie!


----------



## k/c mom

> I just voted twice....it's now 5.8 1309 votes. If Sophie doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> win this contest - it's fixed...[/B]


I agree!! What I can't understand is why it is only at 5.8 when we've all been voting 10. I guess some people before us voted lower but I can't imagine why. Her pic is really the cutest one on there, hands down!!!


----------



## Gemma

1353, 1354 -- 5.8


----------



## thefab5

okay..........1363 & 1364 
5.8
She has got to win!


----------



## gibbert

1372 - 5.8


----------



## k/c mom

Time for a ...... [attachment=24847:attachment]


----------



## Gemma

can't do it anymore from work, it is at 1387 votes now. I try from home in about an hour . I hope Sophie's mom is ok


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Average Rating
5.8
(1395 votes)


----------



## 3Maltmom

Just clicked two more. 

Her average should be must higher. She was around 4.5 when we started, wasn't she?

I would think 800 "tens" would jump it up more than that.

Maybe the "swimming pool" dog's owner, and his buddies, are lowering her score.

I'll keep voting. My office is near by, so I'll stop there tomorrow, and vote on both computers, as well as my home one.


----------



## starry

I voted again today! Good Luck Sophie.


----------



## Gemma

1411, 1412







the swimmer is 5.9


----------



## rpcvkatherine

Thanks everyone. We still have 10 days left. This would be a great legacy for Sophie.


----------



## barb

I voted again.








Yeah Sophie


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Thanks everyone. We still have 10 days left. This would be a great legacy for Sophie.[/B]


Oh yes, as I said, I'm close to work. So tomorrow, and Sunday, I'm going to drop in and vote on the two computers there, AFTER I vote at home.

Our little Sophie WILL win this contest. Bless her little heart.

I'm going to email, everyone I know. with the link.

Hugs to you, from me and the kids.


----------



## Gemma

my second vote for the swimmer brought him down to 5.8 so it is working.


----------



## kathym

5.8 1453


----------



## rpcvkatherine

something is up with this contest. I just voted and she is down to a 5.6, when I voted again, it bumped her up to a 5.7. 

I strongly doubt my one vote would move her back up to a 5.7. and how did she go from a 5.8 to a 5.6 this morning???


----------



## k/c mom

> something is up with this contest. I just voted and she is down to a 5.6, when I voted again, it bumped her up to a 5.7.
> 
> I strongly doubt my one vote would move her back up to a 5.7. and how did she go from a 5.8 to a 5.6 this morning???[/B]


Whoa, I just saw that, too. It was 5.8 when I voted about 9:00-ish and now it is 5.6. I hope there isn't someone out there voting a 1 to counter-act our votes. I hope it isn't someone who is an SM lurker who doesn't like us!! Or maybe it is just the owner of another dog in the contest. 

But, then on the other hand, how can a few votes move it that much. We all voted a zillion times to just get it from 5.6 to 5.8.


----------



## lillady

I voted and saved it to my favorites so I can easily access the link. We love you Sophie!!!


----------



## Gemma

I bet you it is the swimmer. he keeps going up and down. he is giving sophie 1's







so we have to vote everytime we vote for sophie also 1 for swimmer

swimmer gets a 1

Sophie gets a 10









I got this email from my mother in law today, Awwww

(Yes, I will do that for Sophie and her family because she is a winner! She's gone to the Heavenly Forest, where the lion shall lay down by the lamb, and all things are bright and beautiful. . . .)

I emailed about 10 people that I know


----------



## 3Maltmom

Okay, it only let me vote once for Sophie this morning!!! But it did let me vote twice for the "swimmer dog", so he got two "ones". Sorry "swimmer dog", but little angel Sophie just has to win.

I'll stop by work later today to vote a few more times.


----------



## Lennabella

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy

What's up with this ??

I voted 3 times on 3 different screen names and the tally didn't change from 1567 ... it should have gone up !!!


----------



## Scoobydoo

Well I just voted for Sophie and it only let me vote once, so I am going downstairs to my other computer and see if it will let me vote again there









I did get to give "Swimmer" a couple of 1's though







Like you said Deb our little Angel Sophie just has to win


----------



## phesty

I don't know if someone else has posted this, but if you clear your cookies on your web browser, you can go in and vote again. I just voted about 20 times!


----------



## Lennabella

> I don't know if someone else has posted this, but if you clear your cookies on your web browser, you can go in and vote again. I just voted about 20 times![/B]


wooohooo ............. thanks for that - here we go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathym

1591 5.8


----------



## The A Team

It didn't let me vote 2 times today







, but we're up to 1597 5.8


----------



## rpcvkatherine

good news, the swimmer is down to 5.6, just voted for Soph, she is at 5.8. 

We might win this one!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> good news, the swimmer is down to 5.6, just voted for Soph, she is at 5.8.
> 
> We might win this one!!!![/B]


We WILL win this one. Angel Sophie deserves it. So do you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Just voted :Sophie is at 1607!!!!!







...but...still at 5.8


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Just voted again too

Average Rating
5.8
(1613 votes) 


How can we get that 5.8 up!!?? I've been voting eveyday as I'm sure many others have, this is frustrating!


----------



## Krystal

I keep voting as well!! I vote until it wont let me anymore!! Sophie deserves it!!


----------



## gibbert

1615 - 5.8


----------



## Lennabella

1618 and still 5.8
what's it going to take to move it to a 6.0 ??


----------



## momtoboo

She's ahead. I emailed the link out to some friends to help.


----------



## Gemma

1628


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

1631 and 1632... 5.8 darn was about the same yesterday.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Bump.....Keep voting


----------



## beckybc03

I've voted about 10 times today!!


----------



## Lennabella

1660 at 2:44am California time ...


----------



## kathym

5.8 at 1662 at 6.30AM N Y time.I will vote later ,yesterday i got in about 5 times but i waited and was happy not to get the you voted already thing


----------



## kathym

1681


----------



## k/c mom

Whoa ... 1699 votes... yesterday morning it was 1534 ... we really did some voting yesterday!!







Maybe we can get it to 5.9 today!


----------



## bbry

1700 but still 5.8- you think it's stuck there??


----------



## Lennabella

1720 and still at 5.8 ... something isn't right - it's been at 5.8 since about the 1500 (I think) !!!

Correction - she has been at 5.8 since vote # 1284


----------



## kathym

i don't understand it went down to 5.7 at 1787


----------



## k/c mom

> i don't understand it went down to 5.7 at 1787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I'm thinking that someone who has a way to vote a lot of times, perhaps several computers, etc., is voting her a 1. But it does still seem odd that a few 1s could bring it down when so many of us are voting a 10. 

The number of votes is moving up so fast yet the % is going down.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

It wouldn't let me vote again (I think it must be a time zone difference in my case, so I'll try later today)

But I don't get it - how is the average going down!!!! This is not right!!!

Average Rating
5.7
(1799 votes)


----------



## rpcvkatherine

Sophie is a 5.7 
Swimmer is a 5.5

I do not understand either how she is going down. This is going to be neck and neck til the end!!!

Thanks again everyone. To see the posts about where we are at with her picture has brought a smile on my face every day.


----------



## The A Team

Just put my two in for the day. 1810 but still 5.7 ???? could this be fixed somehow?


----------



## k/c mom

I just voted again and it was 1811 for my first vote and 5.7, and my second vote brought it to 1812 and 5.8!!!


----------



## beckybc03

I just voted twice and it is at 5.8!!!


----------



## thefab5

1826
5.8

Wha hoo......Keep it up ladies!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

1827, 1828, 1829, and 1830 all 10s for dear Sophie!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

stupid thing still wont let me vote







I'll keep trying though!!

Average Rating
5.8
(1848 votes)


----------



## Lennabella

It's 1:35am Cali time on Monday morning.

I just voted twice and brought the score to 1850 with a 5.8

Doesn't seem right - like someone said - votes are up but the % is down - unless of course a few people are voting for her and giving her low scores ..

10 guys - 10 - nothing less ....

We can't let that swimmer dog get away with this - our own Snowy dives better than him ...

Yeyyy Sophie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathym

GOOD MORNING EVERONE WELL IT'S 5.8 1856 
6.50AM NY TIME


----------



## beckybc03

Sophie is 5.8 and that swimmer dog is down to 5.5. I keep giving him a 1.


----------



## Scoobydoo

I just added my vote and Sophie is at 1868














I didn't see her percentage though, I will go check again









Edit: 1869 and still at 5.8 I just managed to vote again


----------



## schatzi's mom

1872 & 1873 still 5.8


----------



## rpcvkatherine

good news. I am also voting now via my blackberry (I should have thought of it earlier) So, once I get back into my office. I took today off to deal with the loss. I'll be able to vote 15 times a day. Maybe we are voting so much, we broke their calculator???







It should be up to at least 5.9 by now.


----------



## The A Team

Just put in my votes....1878 and 5.8


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Just voted..... 1904...and ( drumroll!!!!....... 5.9 !!!!!!!!!!







)


----------



## kathym

1909 5.9


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just voted twice


----------



## bbry

1915 5.9


----------



## 3Maltmom

Just voted twice. I think it was 1950, with a 5.9.
















Keep voting everyone


----------



## thefab5

I just voted

1933 & 1934
5.9


----------



## thefab5

Okay I just asked My Math Wizzard son how these tabulations work,,,,,,,,,so here's the skinny.

He said that of all the contestabts she has 5.9% of the all the votes that have come in. So this is why the percentage will change as people vote for her or other contestants.

So if someone is getting more votes than her then her percentage will go down. If she is getting more votes that others than her percentage will go up.

I hope that helps!

Everyone keep up the voting!


----------



## k/c mom

1943.... 5.9!! Yea!!


----------



## Lennabella

I managed 4 votes this morning .

1960 - 5.9
















Changing my identy now and going on different screen names







.... lol to vote some more ......


----------



## k/c mom

Bumpity bump!

Man, we're really doing some voting!! It'll be at 2,000 by the end of the day for sure!!


----------



## gibbert

1980 - 5.9


----------



## Gemma

I only got 4 votes in today. I could swear some days I can vote more than other days. we'll keep trying


----------



## thefab5

we are runnin with it now!

Whahoooo....... 6.0 1986 & 1987


----------



## MissMelanie

Average Rating
6.0
(1988 votes)



Keep it up!

Melanie


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

2 more 10s for Sophie!


----------



## 3Maltmom

1992 and 1993

6.0


----------



## Matilda's mommy

just voted 2001 6.0


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, I love seeing that "6"!! 

Sometimes when I vote two times in a row it counts my second vote and other times it doesn't!!









But we're doing so great!!! Whoa!!


----------



## kab

I am voting every day. When is it over? I just know she is going to win.


----------



## Lennabella

woohoooo

6.0 and 2006 .. If you sign off your computer and come back on - it lets you vote again - it did for me twice at least.

I will be glad when Sophie wins this - my heart races each time I vote ....

I think it's looking good for old Sophie Girl - RIP


----------



## schatzi's mom

2009 & 2010 - still at 6


----------



## lillady

Hmm...I did it 12 times by clearing my cookies and it only went to 2016







. Well-our girl's still at 6.0


----------



## Krystal

I keep voting!!


----------



## kathym

2027 6.0


----------



## rpcvkatherine

thanks everyone. My best friend emailed me and said, wow Sophie is kicking butt. She on her own was giving all the other dogs a 1. 

Contest ends 7/31/07. I cannot believe it. you guys are GREAT!!!! 6.0


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

> thanks everyone. My best friend emailed me and said, wow Sophie is kicking butt. She on her own was giving all the other dogs a 1.
> 
> Contest ends 7/31/07. I cannot believe it. you guys are GREAT!!!! 6.0[/B]


Ends 7/31....Well that means we can't 'relax"..have to keep those votes going right to the end!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=410058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone. My best friend emailed me and said, wow Sophie is kicking butt. She on her own was giving all the other dogs a 1.
> 
> Contest ends 7/31/07. I cannot believe it. you guys are GREAT!!!! 6.0[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ends 7/31....Well that means we can't 'relax"..have to keep those votes going right to the end!!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

That's right Terri!!!

We'll keep voting, and bumping, until the first of August!!! 

We'll do that for our Little Angel Sophie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Got my votes in today!

Average Rating
6.0
(2035 votes)


----------



## phesty

I just voted ten times, and it only registered once. But once is better than non©e. We're still at 6.0 so that's good!

Keep voting girls (and guys)!

Josie says: When mommy isn't looking, I get online and vote for my friend Sophie, but don't tell mommy because I'm not allowed to use the computer.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

2039 and 2040 two more for Angel Sophie!


----------



## Gemma

2046, 2047, 2048, 2049







6.1


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

2050, 2051 Two more!


----------



## Gemma

2052, 2053







computer at home works better today


----------



## Lennabella

I just voted "twice" again and brought it up to 2055 and a score of 6.1 ... taaa daaaaa !!!!!!!!!!

Take a bow Sophie girl up there at the bridge.

My heart was racing again - a whole week of this ???


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom

2056, 2057...It's all about Sophie


----------



## k/c mom

I was so happy this morning to click in to the contest and see she's moved up another point .... Yea!!!!!


----------



## The A Team

Good morning everyone. I just logged 2076 & 2077 now at 6.1 !!! big difference from yesterday!


----------



## k/c mom

2094 down to 6.0. Hmmmmm


----------



## kathym

2110 6.0


----------



## Krystal

It only let me vote once


----------



## k/c mom

2160 5.9 

Two hours ago it was 2110. Unless we are doing some major voting ... something is veeeeery fishy.









Our votes would only bring it up ... not down.


----------



## May468

2161 Rating 5.9









I voted again.. this is what it showed.


----------



## lillady

I kept voting and it went up to 6.0 again!!


----------



## thefab5

Oh my gosh girls! I am so impressed.......

2174
6.0

Keep it going!


----------



## gibbert

2176 - 6.0


----------



## k/c mom

Yes!! 2177 & back in the 6's ...


----------



## Gemma

2180, 2181


----------



## 3Maltmom

2182 & 2183 ~ 6.0


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

2203, 2204, 2205, 2206 Four more for Angel Sophie!


----------



## Lennabella

The dog is going to do a Belly Flop right into the pool ............







mean mean ...

He's at 5.5 with around 1647 votes ...

Keep going peoples !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thefab5

2212 
6.0

Just an update and a bump!


----------



## Lennabella

2226 - 6.0
just checking in and putting the subject on the top - keep voting ....


----------



## kathym

BACK ON TRACK
2245 6.0


----------



## 3Maltmom

2248 & 2249

6.0


----------



## Bijousmom

The first time today that I voted the total was 2255 and the next time the total was 2257







6.0. Oh well, at least the numbers are increasing.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> The first time today that I voted the total was 2255 and the next time the total was 2257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.0. Oh well, at least the numbers are increasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Maybe someone else was voting at the same time, and got the 2256


----------



## Matilda's mommy

2258


----------



## Scoobydoo

2262 Just voted














6.0%


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Voted ...2263.......6.1 !!!!!


----------



## Lennabella

It's not letting me vote but I am to cheer you on ... wow Sophie gets a 6.1 .......... whooo hooooo


----------



## bbry

Best I can tell Sophie is #1


----------



## kathym

6.1







2284


----------



## Krystal

I have voted 7 times today


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

done! 
*6.1* (2287 votes)


----------



## rpcvkatherine

I think we have new competition. this little animal is 5.5, 2046 total votes. Who is voting for this little guy??? What is worse is i did not copy the URL correctly and now its not letting me vote for any pictures so I cannot get his ID. 

He is a hamster or something. 

Our swimmer is down to 5.5 as well. 

This is nerve racking.


----------



## revakb2

Just voted. Still at 6.1


----------



## Gemma

2291







going to find the little hampster


----------



## Gemma

This guy? these are the ones that have high scores sooooooooooooooo they get a 1























http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9636

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9885

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> This guy? these are the ones that have high scores sooooooooooooooo they get a 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9636
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9885
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886[/B]


Your Evil!


----------



## rpcvkatherine

yes, thank you. I don't know how that little rat has 2,000 votes. !!! I could see if it is around Christmas... 

I am getting nervous about voting 1s on the other 2 because its the top 10 vote getters then highest score. I guess if we vote 1s it should knock down their scores, but we might increase their chances of getting into the top 10 vote getters. 

How many days left??? I cannot take it.


----------



## rpcvkatherine

I am starting to feel very competitive right now, just like I did at our halloween contests and other events. It is not letting me vote again for anyone! Ugghh...

I guess those 2 other ones are already in the top 10 running. We just need to keep everyone's score down!!! 

thanks for going through the pages and finding our competition.


----------



## MandyMc65

I have Firefox and it clears your data when you close, so I just voted about 6 times, then it stopped! I also used Internet Explorer to vote. She is now at 2301 votes and a 6.1


----------



## rpcvkatherine

Great news!!!! I have now resorted to trying to vote from my blackberry as often as I can. 

We have a week left of the contest.


----------



## phesty

I've voted at least a dozen times today. I'm a wee bit competitive so I'll keep voting over and over and over until our angel Sophie is declared the winner!

Josie says: Yeah, thanks guys, now she spends even more time at the computer!


----------



## kathym

2328 6.1


----------



## k/c mom

> I have Firefox and it clears your data when you close, so I just voted about 6 times, then it stopped! I also used Internet Explorer to vote. She is now at 2301 votes and a 6.1[/B]


Hey, great idea!! I have Firefox also so I voted on I.E. and Firefox ... yea! I'm so glad to see 6.1 ... !


----------



## Scoobydoo

Just voted and the score is 2338 and 6.1


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Question!.... I have been just clicking on Sophies link and voting her a 10 and NOT voting for any of the others... is it better to vote for the others and give them a 1? I'm confused







( what else is new!)


----------



## k/c mom

> Question!.... I have been just clicking on Sophies link and voting her a 10 and NOT voting for any of the others... is it better to vote for the others and give them a 1? I'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( what else is new!)[/B]


Hi Terry, the rules say they will take the top 10 scores (voters who voted for them) and then choose the winner from those. The winner is the one in the top 10 that has the highest score 1-10. So it would seem that it would bring down the average score of the others if they receive a 1. 


"Winners will be selected on a monthly basis by taking the highest average rating average from among the top 10 vote getters. The rating average is calculated by dividing the total score for an individual photo by the number of voters for that photo."


----------



## phesty

I don't have to work today (yay for me) and I'll be voting my butt off!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

2387 & 2388

But it went back down to 6.0


----------



## MandyMc65

Just voted again, 2410 & 2411, but still at a 6.0....


----------



## thefab5

2421 
6.0


----------



## gibbert

2425 - 6.0


----------



## Lennabella

2430 and @ 6.0

Why did she slip down from 6.1

I don't get it ....


----------



## rpcvkatherine

the one dripping dog is up to a 5.9. We have to give him a 1! 

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886


bad link...

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886

remember give him a one! sorry, but now sophie has to win.


----------



## Gemma

I've been voting today a few times


----------



## MandyMc65

> the one dripping dog is up to a 5.9. We have to give him a 1!
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886
> 
> 
> bad link...
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886
> 
> remember give him a one! sorry, but now sophie has to win.[/B]


Now at a 5.8, but only has 834 votes.

Sophie is still at 6.0, but with 2439 votes!!!


----------



## Bijousmom

The last vote totals for me were 2447 and 2448. I will try again later.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

2451 and 6.0.







This would be such a great way to remember Sophie - LET'S GO!!


----------



## angel's mom

2459 - 6.1! Yeah!!!!


----------



## kathym

2465 6.1


----------



## The A Team

up to 2468 6.1 - when's this over????? Are we way out in front still??


----------



## k/c mom

> up to 2468 6.1 - when's this over????? Are we way out in front still??[/B]


I went through the pics and there is one that is 5.8 but I was going so fast I didn't see who it was and then couldn't go back. There were a couple 5.6s. Soooo we still gotta keep at it... We're in the lead right now!







I believe it is over next Tuesday, the 31st.


----------



## thefab5

2478
6.1


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

2482, 2483, 2484, and 2485 all for Angel Sophie!


----------



## 3Maltmom

2486 & 2487

6.1


----------



## Lennabella

Come on slackos don't slip back... she's still at 6.1 and we have 7 days of this to go ...

















Keep voting keep it going ... she's at 6.1 and now I forgot the total score ....


----------



## rpcvkatherine

we have stiff competition. that dripping dog is now 6.0 !!!!!


----------



## phesty

That's it, the dripping dog is going down!!!! I'm gonna vote my butt off!!!!


----------



## Lennabella

> we have stiff competition. that dripping dog is now 6.0 !!!!![/B]



^%[email protected][email protected]#$$









I am going back to vote ...


----------



## rpcvkatherine

these two both have 6.0....

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9885

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886


----------



## Gemma

ok I voted for everyone. I don't think it is counting my votes anymore for today.


----------



## kathym

2507 6.1


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

6.1
(2509 votes) 

Go Sophie!!


----------



## k/c mom

> these two both have 6.0....
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9885
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886[/B]


Those 6.0s are now 5.9!!


----------



## Bijousmom

Sophie's picture score is now 2533 and up to 6.1


----------



## carrie

6.1
(2539 votes)


----------



## bbry

The little Yorkie is now 5.9 and only has 926 votes while Sophie is on her way to 2600.


----------



## MalteseMum

6.1! Sophie has the highest average rating.
Let's keep up the good work team!








I just voted twice.


----------



## 3Maltmom

2550 ~ 6.1

In only let me vote once for Sophie, but twice for "wet" dog


----------



## thefab5

No slako here!

She is back up at 2552
6.1


----------



## k/c mom

Bumpity bump for Sophie..... [attachment=24998:attachment]


----------



## Gemma

2561, 2562







6.2


















Thanks for the bump


----------



## Scoobydoo

Just did my vote and the total was 2563 and 6.2
















C'mon Sophie you can do it


----------



## gibbert

2565 - 6.2


----------



## k/c mom

> 2565 - 6.2[/B]


I bet no photo has ever gotten as many votes as Sophie!! 6.2 . . . awesome!!!


----------



## louis' mom

hope she wins - i hope she isn't in too much pain - she is a star whether she wins the contest or not!


----------



## phesty

Woo hoo we made 6.2!!! Let's keep going strong for our Sophiegirl!


----------



## Lennabella

> hope she wins - i hope she isn't in too much pain - she is a star whether she wins the contest or not![/B]



Ummm I am not sure if you read a more recent post - but sorry to say - Sophie has crossed over to the bridge and is playing nicely and out of pain now.










My vote just took it to 2580 - and 6.2


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

2590!!


----------



## rpcvkatherine

6.2!!!

competition is at 5.9. Great Job Guys!!!!!


----------



## carrie

6.2 2595 votes


----------



## Lennabella

I just went through the whole list of animal








I voted for each one and looked at their totals - I don't get the percentage of this thing ...

There are two that have 5.8's and they have total votes at 878 & 888

There is one that has a 5.9 with a total vote of 952

And the highest score in percentage and votes isssssssssssssssssssss

drum roll .........................

Sophie ... she has a 6.2 with 2595 votes.

This percentage thing doesn't add up for me .. but it's ok at least Sophie is at the top 










P.s. the diving dog is down to 5.4 with 1780 votes ..

Keep going peoples don't stop voting we have 6 days left


----------



## Scoobydoo

2597 and still 6.2


----------



## Krystal

2600 & 2601







still at 6.2


----------



## thefab5

2606
6.2


----------



## gibbert

2612 - 6.2

!!!!!


----------



## MalteseMum

I voted again!
Average Rating
6.2
(2616 votes) 

Keep it up guys!


----------



## k/c mom

We're still at 6.2..... doin' good!!!


----------



## rpcvkatherine

i do not understand. Sophie is a 6.2 and I would say she has had at least 1,000 #10 votes.

Our competition is back up to 6.0 and 6.1 and they have less than 1000 votes.


----------



## Lennabella

> i do not understand. Sophie is a 6.2 and I would say she has had at least 1,000 #10 votes.
> 
> Our competition is back up to 6.0 and 6.1 and they have less than 1000 votes.[/B]


Exactly - I was trying to explain that earlier on today .. (see below)


just went through the whole list of animal 
I voted for each one and looked at their totals - I don't get the percentage of this thing ...

There are two that have 5.8's and they have total votes at 878 & 888

There is one that has a 5.9 with a total vote of 952

And the highest score in percentage and votes isssssssssssssssssssss

drum roll .........................

Sophie ... she has a 6.2 with 2595 votes.

This percentage thing doesn't add up for me .. but it's ok at least Sophie is at the top 



P.s. the diving dog is down to 5.4 with 1780 votes ..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

there is a tie with Sophie!!!!!!! at 6.2!!! I just voted and saw the photo of the two chis and they only have 1021 votes but the are also at 6.2!!!
















OK NOW WE REALLY HAVE TO GET SERIOUS!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

2639 & 2640 ~ 6.2

Teri ~ OMG!!! The Chis' are ARE tied!!!! What the heck!!!!

Do you have the link "handy" for the Chis'?? We need easy access to give them a one


----------



## Lennabella

The 2lb wet dog is also at 6.2 - what the heck ????

Suddenly eveyone is getting to 6.2 - I thought Sophie was heading home in clear.

We need an emergency power voting meeting guys ...

Come - clear cookies, change computers, screen names ..

I am panicking - YES I AM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

I just put in four votes!


----------



## Lennabella

I voted twice again and it's up the 2650 but still at 6.2

Something is not right with this voting thing ...


----------



## Gemma

Sophie gets 10
http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9843

and 1 for these
http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9885

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886


----------



## Lennabella

> Sophie gets 10
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9843
> 
> and 1 for these
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9885
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886[/B]


Thank You Fay for finding those "Losers" .. honeslty what is so exciting about those pics


----------



## k/c mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=411399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie gets 10
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9843
> 
> and 1 for these
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9885
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You Fay for finding those "Losers" .. honeslty what is so exciting about those pics
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Yes, Fay, thank you for posting those. This means we have to really put the steam on so they don't catch up!

Let's see if we can get to 6.3 today at least.


----------



## rpcvkatherine

I've done three votes this morning from my home computer. Will do more on my commute into DC on my blackberry and then from the office computer. 

I am heading back to illinois tonight so i am going to be out of commission for a little bit. I'll use my parents computer and blackberry over the weekend.

i do not know how those guys pulled into a close second... they are now down to 6.1, sophie is stuck at 6.2 I think this is FIXED because we have so many 10s for Soph, I just do not get it!!!!


----------



## momtoboo

2691 & 6.3


----------



## The A Team

Here's my two for the day....up to 2698 6.3 - hope we're still in front!


----------



## rpcvkatherine

competition is 6.0. the blackberry is great. I can vote, close out, vote, close out. Looks like I'll be doing this for an hour while waiting for my plane later on today.

6.3 for Sophie... YES!!!!


----------



## MalteseMum

"Sophie off to dance..." 
Average Rating
6.3
(2700 votes) 
Yayy! It looks like Sophie will win!
She is just too cute to resist. RIP; KEEP IT UP EVERYBODY!


----------



## phesty

2706=6.3!!!

Yay!!!!


----------



## kathym

6.3 2707


----------



## 3Maltmom

2708 & 2709 ~ 6.3


----------



## Lennabella

Sophie is at 6.3 with 2711 votes

The chi's and the wet rat are down to 6.0

wooohooo - you go Sophie Girl 

Ok I am not getting too excited


----------



## carrie

6.3 - 2713 votes


----------



## thefab5

2716







6.3


----------



## k/c mom

2721 - 6.3 Whoooo hoooo, we made some headway today!!


----------



## Gemma

2790, 2791 . me and hubby voted all day.


----------



## Lennabella

Sophie's at 2800 and at 6.3 ... I checked earlier and she the highest


----------



## k/c mom

Bumping Sophie to the top! [attachment=25051:bump.gif]


----------



## schatzi's mom

2825&2826 still at 6.3 :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## May468

*2837 6.3 rating*


----------



## 3Maltmom

2843 & 2844 ~ 6.3


----------



## gatiger40

2851 6.3 Go Sophie! ( she looking down from the rainbow bridge going "way to go everybody!")


----------



## phesty

Still voting every chance I get!!! Go Team!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

yup I'm still voting... see the chis are at 6.0 and our girl is @ 6.3 :aktion033:


----------



## Bijousmom

> 2851 6.3 Go Sophie! ( she looking down from the rainbow bridge going "way to go everybody!")[/B]



My thoughts exactly. 2855 votes and 6.3 :aktion033:


----------



## Scoobydoo

I'm still voting too and Sophie is at 2861 votes and 6.3 :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Krystal

:aktion033: Way to go!!! :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team

Here's my two for today - up to 2867 6.3 lookin' good :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lennabella

2872 - 6.3 and going strong ...

Way to go Sophie ........... :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Let's see if we can get to 3000 by tonight :new_shocked:


----------



## k/c mom

We're still in the lead... If I'm reading the rules correctly, the winner is the who has the highest percentage score from the top ten in number of votes. Here are the top 10. Sorry, I didn't have a chance to put the names/URLs of those on the list.

2874 6.3
2242 5.2
1858 5.4
1360 5.5
1290 5.4
1140 6.0
1135 5.2
1116 5.3
1031 5.0
996 5.9

11th - 991 5.9

Soooo, just a few more days .... Let's keep up the good work!!!


----------



## thefab5

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

2875
6.3


----------



## k/c mom

2881 --- A bump for Sophie! [attachment=25071:bump_1.gif]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

2887 and 2888 :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## revakb2

2889 and 6.3 :chili:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

I just voted again.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

2891 and 2892!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gemma

2896, 2897 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom

2898, 2899!!


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom

Just made my hubby vote again...2900!!! :chili:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

2901


----------



## k/c mom

2912 - 6.3

Sometimes it counts both my votes at one session and other times it doesn't. Today it did ... yea!


----------



## I found nemo

:wub: Go Sophia!!!!! :wub:


----------



## phesty

2920, 2921, 2922, 2923 6.3


----------



## thefab5

:chili: 
2928
6.3


----------



## Scoobydoo

2929 :chili: :chili: :chili: and going strong, yayyyyyy not long now and we should have Sophie as the winner :wub:


----------



## MalteseMum

2932 votes!
Keep it up!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

2935, 2936, 2937, and 2938 :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella

:biggrin: 

Before my morning "cuppa tea" - snuck in two votes for Sophie Girl !!! --- woo hoooo she's at a* 6*.4 with *2902* votes ..

Heart is racing again - she is looking good ... shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## k/c mom

2948!!! 6.4!! We're having a great voting day today!! :aktion033:


----------



## Lennabella

snuck two more in from work computer (yep Sunday and I'm working on this beautiful day) :smmadder: 

She's @ *295*2 and a whopping *6.4 *


----------



## gatiger40

2957 6.4 Go Sophie Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella

:shocked: :smmadder: 

Ok this contest is *BUSTED *

I have AOL and you can have 7 screen names - I switched over to 3 different scree names and voted twice on each s/n.

Well they didn't register at all.

I was at 2960 and after 6 votes it's still at 2960.

*UNLESS* THERE BETTER BE A DELAYED REACTION AND IT WILL TALLY IN A COUPLE OF MINUTES ...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

2965, 2966, 2967, 2968
6.4
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## The A Team

Here's my votes for today.....up to 2972 6.4 :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

2970...6.4 :biggrin: :chili: :aktion033: :biggrin:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

It is stuck on 2972 I had my daughters vote and it did not move up. :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## Lennabella

:smstarz: We're going to need a couple of Margaritas when this is over ...


----------



## MalteseMum

2975 votes...
I voted twice.


----------



## beckybc03

2978, 2979 6.4!!

I vote at least twice per day!


----------



## k/c mom

2984 & 6.4... looks like we'll break 3,000 today!!! :rockon:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

2987!!!


----------



## k/c mom

3004 & 6.4 .... we're doing great!


----------



## thefab5

3005
Wooooow 6.4 :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom

> :shocked: :smmadder:
> 
> Ok this contest is *BUSTED *
> 
> I have AOL and you can have 7 screen names - I switched over to 3 different scree names and voted twice on each s/n.
> 
> Well they didn't register at all.
> 
> I was at 2960 and after 6 votes it's still at 2960.
> 
> *UNLESS* THERE BETTER BE A DELAYED REACTION AND IT WILL TALLY IN A COUPLE OF MINUTES ...[/B]


I don't think it can identify screen names. I think it uses your IP address or cookie to tell if you've voted. Here's what the rules say:

"To protect the integrity of the contest, there is a maximum of five (5) voting sessions per person, per day. Voters with the same IP address will receive a message that they have reached the maximum allowable daily sessions when they have done so."


----------



## Gemma

3007 :smilie_daumenpos: I've voted many times yesterday and today so I'm not sure if it's counting my vote anymore. I've been busy cleaning house and now bathing sparkey but just letting you know I keep voting everyday at least 10 times,some days only 5 is getting registered and some days more so something weird is going on


----------



## revakb2

3006 is the count now.


----------



## rpcvkatherine

Just got back from Illinois. I am able to vote alot from my blackberry. Sophie is 6.4!!!

darn soaking yorkie and Chis are 6.2

I think this contest is fixed because this morning they were only 6.0. 


Thanks again for everything... 2 more days left... It ends 7/31


----------



## Krystal

I have voted a like 8 times today :biggrin: Still at 6.4 :thumbsup: But lets raise that number!! Come on ladies, we can do it!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lennabella

Something is really wrong - remember when I said that I switched screen names and it wouldn't take the votes.

Well I did it again and it took, 3054, 3055, 3056, 3057, 3058 and I think 3059

Definately it's not tallying correctly.


----------



## Gemma

:smilie_daumenpos: good job Lina
I just voted again before I go to bed and it took it :chili: 3062, 3063


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh Oh!!!! :w00t: Just voted .. and Sophie is 6.4...... BUT!!!!!!! TIED AGAIN!!! WE HAVE TO WORK HARD!!! :smheat: 

Chis at 6.3 :smstarz: and the wet dog is tied again at 6.4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

6.4
(3074 votes) 

:aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom

How did those others get to 6.4 so fast!!!! Yep we have two at 6.4 besides Sophie. Wonder if YorkieTalk is voting for the wet Yorkie? We have the highest # of votes but we gotta put on the steam these last two days. :rockon:


----------



## Bijousmom

> How did those others get to 6.4 so fast!!!! Yep we have two at 6.4 besides Sophie. Wonder if YorkieTalk is voting for the wet Yorkie? We have the highest # of votes but we gotta put on the steam these last two days. :rockon:[/B]


Sher, you are absolutely correct we need to do this for Sophie. :grouphug: My last vote has her at 3098.


----------



## rpcvkatherine

this contest is fixed. I have voted 20 times this morning for the Yorkie using my blackberry as it doesn't cache anything and lets me vote and vote... i've given the wet rat a 1 each time and his score isnt going down.

how did they get to be 6.4 so fast? I voted 20 times for Sophie so far at 10s and nothing... we have to bump her up to a 6.5...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

:smpullhair: Won't let me vote anymore..will try again later.
last tally:

Sophie...6.4
Yorkie...6.4
Chi s.....6.3

We have to be really diligent and get our girl over the finish line!!! :smheat:


----------



## The A Team

I just logged 3115 & 3116 still 6.4 - I'll try to vote more later today...


----------



## 3Maltmom

3163 & 3164 ~ 6.4


----------



## thefab5

3195
6.3


----------



## Lennabella

This sucksssssssssssssssssssss

I went to sleep and happy that Sophie was at 3059 and 6.3 

Explanation please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok so we should all be in panic mode ............... :shocked:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

:w00t: :w00t: Yorkie is now in the lead!!! at 6.4 :smpullhair: 
Sophie and chis tie at 6.3!!!! :smmadder: 
Come on folks we haven't brought little Sophie this far to lose this contest!!!


----------



## momtoboo

I'm voting as much as it will allow, how did Sophie get behind? :shocked:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I just posted on the general forum to try to get everyone to vote these last couple of days!


----------



## rpcvkatherine

those @$#@#$ i think they are voting against Sophie. Something is seriuosly wrong with their counting method. I had the wet dog down to a 6.3 then went to vote again at 1 and his score was then 6.4 immediately after it was 6.3. 

this is complete BS!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo

I just put in a vote and now Sophie is at 3216, gee I can't remember the percentage I think it's still 6.3, but I will keep voting


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

if we go thru and vote "1" for all the others or as many as possible ( besides the competition) would that help improve Sophies overall rating %?


----------



## Scoobydoo

I managed another vote and now it's 3224 and 6.4, oh gosh I do hope Sophie wins :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma

and 1 for these
http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9885
http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9876
http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886
http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9874
http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9891


----------



## Lennabella

Thanks Fay for doing that - I voted 1 for those little mutts ...

and of course a few more big 10's for Angel Sophie


----------



## schatzi's mom

> and 1 for these
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9885
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9876
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9874
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9891[/B]


Thanks for those links, saves me the time of not having to scroll through everything :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## schatzi's mom

We're back in the lead :chili: :chili: Sophie's 6.4 and everyone else is 6.3 or lower. Let's keep voting!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## thefab5

3263
6.4 :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

just went but couldn't vote BUUUUTTTT!!! :smpullhair: SHOWED A 3-WAY TIE AT 6.4 :smpullhair: 
with Sophie/yorkie and chis... all at 6.4!!! :smheat:


----------



## Gemma

:shocked: I can't vote either. just emailed the links to my mother in law again


----------



## lillady

I've been voting at both computers and she was at 6.4 this last time I did it!! :aktion033:


----------



## rpcvkatherine

they competition is now 6.5 

how is this happening??????

we have over 2000 votes at 10's.... this is absolutely ridicoulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

come on sophie, do your magic up there at the bridge and bump us up to a 6.6!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

3300 & 3301 ~ 6.4


----------



## Lennabella

As you can see my mood is angry

I keep asking - how can this be happening ???

Sophie was doing so well thanks to you all but now the Chi's and the wet rat are ahead of her at 6.5

NOT FAIR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So this is the tight competition right now as it stands.

Sophie .. 3301 -  6.5 

Born 2 b wild ... 5.9

Peanut Butter ... 1131 - 6.0

Sophie has triple the votes than they do - even if they gave her ones (meanies) our 10's would outdo them ... so I am very upset now ...

:w00t:


----------



## rpcvkatherine

this morning the chi and rat were 6.0...then went to 6.2 now 6.5

I am extremely irritated with this whole thing. how can this be? up .5 in 8 hours.... that is wrong.. Sophie wont budge past 6.4...


----------



## rpcvkatherine

i think i have reached a new low.... i joined yorkie talk to see if they were sabatoging Sophie. 

For the record, I found nothing....


----------



## Lennabella

> i think i have reached a new low.... i joined yorkie talk to see if they were sabatoging Sophie.
> 
> For the record, I found nothing....[/B]



I know how much this means to you and Sophies legacy :grouphug: 

What more can we do - 

I won't give up ...


----------



## momtoboo

I've been deleting my cookies all day & voting like crazy. But sometimes the vote count doesn't even change after I vote. :angry:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

This is how they say they determine winner: 
Winners will be selected on a monthly basis by taking the highest average rating average from among the top 10 vote getters. The rating average is calculated by dividing the total score for an individual photo by the number of voters for that photo. 
Just voted sophie a 10 others a 1... I did hers first so her score may not have been affected by my doing the other after hers. Going to do the others first then her and see what happens.
( she was still 6.4 and other two tied for first ( are at 6.5)


----------



## rpcvkatherine

wet rat is 6.4 chis are 6.5 now.

sophie is still 6.4 She should be at 6.5 at least with all the 10s we have been giving her.


----------



## rpcvkatherine

both chi and yorkie are 6.4. 

i believe sophie is up there working her magic


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

come on sweetie!!.. helps us!


----------



## thefab5

WOW!!
3355
6.5 
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella

> WOW!!
> 3355
> 6.5
> :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]



Hahah Nancy - you beat me to it - I was just about to type exactly that ........

wooohooooooooooooooooooooooooo .... keep it going guys - we can make this happen over night :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

3359!!


----------



## k/c mom

3363 ---- 6.5! Yea!!


----------



## MandyMc65

3363
6.5 :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella

yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 3383 and at 6.5 ...

come on - we can still sneak more in - I think I got in over 20 today !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rpcvkatherine

well, someone voted over 200 times last night and bumped our precious sophie to a 6.3,

the chis and rat are now 6.6. I am convinced they are the same owner at this point. 

Seriously, I do not know how we can make it up, but this is absolutely unfair.


----------



## k/c mom

When you vote for Sopie with a 10 vote for these two with a 1. They each are at 6.6. Obviously someone is doing the same to us so ....

Sophie: 

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9843


1's Here:
http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9885

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I have a thought... Since this is how they caculate the ratings second sentence being the important one)
Winners will be selected on a monthly basis by taking the highest average rating average from among the top 10 vote getters. The rating average is calculated by dividing the total score for an individual photo by the number of voters for that photo. 

Since Sophie already has high votes..maybe we don't want her at this point to get more votes...because they divide the # of voters into her 'score"... so the more voters into that score will lower the rating. However! the other two have lower vote tally so if we vote and give them "1 s"... more 'voters" into their score... should bring their rating down? Am I thinking correctly?


----------



## The A Team

I'll vote however you want me to vote - but I've already just put in my two votes from work - up to 3590 6.3.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I'm not even sure my thinking is correct but it just seems that when you divide the number of actual votes by the number of voters >>> the higher the number of voters the into their low vote tally lower the % will be. 
( since sophie alreadyhas high vote... we want her # of 'voter' count to be low...thus creating a higher % ) ????


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I'm not even sure my thinking is correct but it just seems that when you divide the number of actual votes by the number of voters >>> the higher the number of voters the into their low vote tally lower the % will be.
> ( since sophie alreadyhas high vote... we want her # of 'voter' count to be low...thus creating a higher % ) ????[/B]


She does need our 10's, this will raise her average. She's being blasted with ones. We need to give her our 10's, and blast 1's back at the other two.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Yorkie and Chis are down to 6.5!! we can do this yet!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

> She does need our 10's, this will raise her average. She's being blasted with ones. We need to give her our 10's, and blast 1's back at the other two.[/B]


Oh ok my thinking was to get Their average ( lots of votes into their low tally to bring THEIR rating down)... then bring Sophies back up.. 
I thought if the same number of voters go to all three.. then the overall status would remain the same wouldn't it? ahhhhccck! I'd better go have a cup of coffee!! :brownbag: LOL ( TOO EARLY HERE FOR THE "GOOD-STUFF" LOL )


----------



## 3Maltmom

> QUOTE





> She does need our 10's, this will raise her average. She's being blasted with ones. We need to give her our 10's, and blast 1's back at the other two.[/B]


Oh ok my thinking was to get Their average ( lots of votes into their low tally to bring THEIR rating down)... then bring Sophies back up.. 
I thought if the same number of voters go to all three.. then the overall status would remain the same wouldn't it? ahhhhccck! I'd better go have a cup of coffee!! :brownbag: LOL ( TOO EARLY HERE FOR THE "GOOD-STUFF" LOL )
[/B][/QUOTE]

Terri, you are cracking me up!! :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Lennabella

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=413183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>She does need our 10's, this will raise her average. She's being blasted with ones. We need to give her our 10's, and blast 1's back at the other two.[/B]
Click to expand...

Oh ok my thinking was to get Their average ( lots of votes into their low tally to bring THEIR rating down)... then bring Sophies back up.. 
I thought if the same number of voters go to all three.. then the overall status would remain the same wouldn't it? ahhhhccck! I'd better go have a cup of coffee!! :brownbag: LOL ( TOO EARLY HERE FOR THE "GOOD-STUFF" LOL )
[/B][/QUOTE]

Terri, you are cracking me up!! :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I literally just woke up and started reading Terry's post ... I think I know what she is getting at but it's too early for the old brain to compute it - gimme an hour or so .... meanwhile let me get a few votes in ...

Starbucks anyone ???????


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Woo-Hoo!! Sophie is up to 6.4 the competition is at 6.5.... we can still do this!!!! :smheat:


----------



## k/c mom

Just a bump for Sophie.... We're down to the last few hours.... please vote!!!!


When you vote for Sopie with a 10 vote for these two others with a 1. They each are at 6.5. Obviously someone is doing the same to us so ....

Sophie: 

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9843


1's Here:
http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9885

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=9886


----------



## Scoobydoo

Well I just voted for Sophie and she is at 3940 and 6.3 but the other two are both at 6.5 I am thinking the more we vote for Sophie the lower her percentage seems to go


----------



## rpcvkatherine

can someone check out this link???

I was just on the site and where in the heck did this dog come from??????

http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=2526

Previous Photo
Previous Photo "Cody and Baby Beagles"

Average Rating
8.3
(9685 votes) 


I have never ever seen these dogs!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo

Omg how did we miss that one :shocked:


----------



## rpcvkatherine

I thought when I would go through the pictures, it seemed odd that sometimes a dog would come up that i did not recognize. But I thought because I am going so fast, I really wasnt looking at the pictures that much.

I found this link on the animal attraction website forum. I was hoping, just hoping it was old!!! but the person posted it on 7/27/07.


----------



## k/c mom

I have gone through every picture and if this one was there it didn't have over 2,000 or so vote a couple days ago. I don't recall the pic but maybe it was there with a very low amount. It looks like someone has found a way to put in a zillion votes at once. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## momtoboo

> can someone check out this link???
> 
> I was just on the site and where in the heck did this dog come from??????
> 
> http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=2526
> 
> Previous Photo
> Previous Photo "Cody and Baby Beagles"
> 
> Average Rating
> 8.3
> (9685 votes)
> 
> 
> I have never ever seen these dogs!!!![/B]


I do remember seeing those dogs. But they were not in any way a threat to Sophie winning at the time.Something is amiss with this contest. Strange how the Beagles could jump that far ahead so quickly.


----------



## gatiger40

That mother Fu(king :smmadder: beagle was not there before.(Sorry I'm mad!)

I've seen all the pictures and I KNOW he and his buddies were not there. 

I want to kick me some beagle butt!


----------



## rpcvkatherine

I work for the government and have found out many ways that people commit fraud via the internet. hacking into systems, etc. I would hope to think that for a pet contest this is not occuring, but people do crazy things.

Like I got on the chat site on the animal attraction site and wanted to know what time the contest ends. These people were trying to tell me it is just for fun. I think they thought I was a little nuts...


----------



## rpcvkatherine

what is very interesting is on the main animal attraction site, they have the chis featured in the monthly photo contest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rpcvkatherine

keep voting!!!! i realized that most of our dogs started with a 9. the beage started with a 2. this is OLD.

WE STILL MIGHT WIN!!!!!!


----------



## gibbert

3991 - 6.3


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

:smmadder: Just won't let me vote! I deleted cookies and came back no go..went back and deleted again but no good! Gonna take Naddie for her potty walk and come back and try again!


----------



## k/c mom

4067 & 6.2. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I know what you mean... :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: I posted the "tallys" in the other thread here and the Chis went UP to 6.6 with the least amount of votes since 9 pm!! 

I don't care what anybody says.... Sophie with nearly 4067 votes !!! vs the chis with only 1967... SHE is the unquestionable winner.. I mean come on!! a 2100 vote lead!!! how could she NOT be the winner!


----------



## k/c mom

> I know what you mean... :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: I posted the "tallys" in the other thread here and the Chis went UP to 6.6 with the least amount of votes since 9 pm!!
> 
> I don't care what anybody says.... Sophie with nearly 4067 votes !!! vs the chis with only 1967... SHE is the unquestionable winner.. I mean come on!! a 2100 vote lead!!! how could she NOT be the winner![/B]


Yes, I agree.... we KNOW that she is OUR winner. We don't need THEIR talley to tell us so. So, here's a dancing chili for darling Sophie!!! :chili:


----------



## bbry

Just finished voting again. How will we know who wins?


----------



## bbry

Who won???


----------



## lillady

I am just distraught over this-this contest has to be fixed somehow! Sohpie was obviously the cutest/best pic there was!! :wub:


----------



## angel's mom

Who won? Depends on which source you feel has the most reliable information. 

According to the "Animal Attraction" website, those #%@#$ Chis won. 

According to the smartest and best people in the word, (SM members) Sophie was the winner by far! What a valiant effort by this group! Amazing! How could anyone lose with this kind of backing???? :grouphug: :grouphug: :rockon: :rockon: :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseMum

Wait is it over?
How the heck is Sophie down to 6.2 when we were just taking drastic measures?
:huh:


----------

